# TiVo with 120gb and cache card



## Budge (Nov 11, 2001)

Boxed with remote.
I'm in Leicester, you can pick it up for free.
Or I'll ship it for £15 (tenner for shipping, fiver coz its a pain in the bum).


----------



## the_moog (Jan 8, 2002)

I'd give that a good home - I'll PM you.


----------



## Banny (Dec 9, 2011)

I assume I was too slow, but if not please let me know.


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

Banny said:


> I assume I was too slow, but if not please let me know.


Your welcome to my 40gb variant (see the other thread) with network card (don't think its a cache card) Just want to cover postage if you cannot collect


----------



## the_moog (Jan 8, 2002)

Now received... many thanks, Budge!


----------

